# Finally a decent headlight solution!



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I just put GTR Ultra series 2 LED bulbs in my projectors and they're mint. Also less than half the cost of those things and no messing with wiring


----------



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

I tried 4 different LEDs. Looking at your pics the light is very dim around the car as I said. There's no wiring to mess with btw, uses factory harness. It won't be for everybody, but for people like me that absolutely loathe these gen 2 lights its a good solution.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The pics don't do it justice. It's not dim at all. The amount of light to the left and right with these is crazy


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I know this is a semi old post just wanted to share if no one wants to upgrade to LED or HID , The 9011 to 9005 conversion is a great choice.


----------

